# Got my NI delivery today



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It arrived today and I'm very excited to give Obi his first taste of it at tea time! He has not been a great eater since he went off his JWB and tripe mix that he came with from the breeder. I switched him to Origen but he wasn't interested, even with Nature Diet mixed in. So fingers crossed that he likes it. I will update later for all you NI watchers!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Ooh I shall watch out for your update! I hope he loves it! xx


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Will be really interested to see how he gets on as i would really like to give my puppy this,spoke to a lady who stocks Origen and she said all her pups had runny tummies after having it as it is too rich? And were still hungry too.NI seems too good to be true! I have limited freezer space so will shove some in my mums, I know it sounds weird but i would like a poo update if ok as the lady at NI(i spoke to her couple of days ago...really nice)said after the anal glands have emptied..yuk,their poos are about 1/3 the size and dry and light to pick up...sounds great,think my pup is going to be weaned on Origen puppy,so will speak to breeder when they are weaned off mum to see how its going,and will make a decision then...Good luck....Hope Obi loves it!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

pixie said:


> I know it sounds weird but i would like a poo update if ok as the lady at NI(i spoke to her couple of days ago...really nice)said after the anal glands have emptied..yuk,their poos are about 1/3 the size and dry and light to pick up...sounds great,


Yes it's true! No more horrid smelly poos! They are barely smelly at all and are small, varying in colour from brown to almost white and if you leave them in the garden they turn to a white chalky, crumbly texture after a day or so.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Let us know Clare how Obi gets on, I hope he likes it. I want to change Maisie to NI sometime soon but its probably not great timing before a holiday to do this. I will wait until afterwards when things have settled down.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooh Clare cant wait for Obi to have his tea  Im sure he'll love it.
Yeh small, non foul smelling poo..... my next door neighbours dog came into our garden earlier this week and pood ( not sure how you spell this) not a problem I was saying as i was pulling it off the grass wretching, eyes watering at the smell


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

Holly is on NI and she loves it. Her poos are small, non smelly and very easy to pick up as they are solid (if solid is the right word??) I cant recommend the food enough. I love the thought that all she is eating is wholesome food and no rubbish to bulk it out. 

The NI people are so helpful too. i look forward to Obi's update and I am sure he will love it - my cats are now on NI too :smile:


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We'll have to start a NI fan club soon! I'm relieved that everyone has been pleased with it or I'd have felt guilty for recommending it.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

You must be getting loads of money off your food Helen with all those recommendations! It'll be my turn soon


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

And mine too! xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

He didn't like it 

Nah, only joking...he loved it! I've never seen him lick his bowl clean before. Can't wait to see the pretty poos  Will let you know. Have a fab weekend everyone. 

Clare and a very happy and contented Obi x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

So glad - Izzy has done so well on the NI, no more runny ears and eyes and she has lost that doggy smell that was quite potent at times for such a small cute little white cuddly! And of course the poo ....................... I am having to feed her about 4% of her body weight though as she lost weight on the feeding guidelines.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Yay, I'm so pleased for him  And lol @ pretty poos!!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Clare that's such good news! Let's hope it continues!!!!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

sharplesfamily said:


> You must be getting loads of money off your food Helen with all those recommendations! It'll be my turn soon


Well they only allow one discount per order so I have enough for a while so I've been telling people to give mandys name instead. Suggest that anyone else gives other people not me! Let's share it around.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Ahhhh so pleased you have a contented Obi, so nice when they lick the bowl clean.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Great, I'm pleased he liked it. Its so nice to see a dog enjoy their food.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone. This morning when he got up he went straight to look in his food bowl and then he sat down next to it and waited, amazing! Needless to say he didn't take long to eat his breakfast. On the poo update, I'm not sure I can comment that much on it yet other than there seems to be less of it or is this just my imagination? I think after he's been on it a couple of days I'll know more.

BTW, for those of you that are worried about freezer space. I ordered 10kg and was seriously worried it would take over my freezer space. I have a side-by-side American style fridge freezer which has a tall but narrow freezer. I managed to fit all 10 of the 1kg packs in just two of the drawers which are only approx 32c wide and I'm comfortable that there is enough space left for our food so no need for an extra fridge freezer, for now. 

I'm glad I made the decision to go for it. If Obi's enthusiasm for it continues then I'm happy!


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I've switched Poppy over to Orijen over the last week, and she has had runny poos for a few days now. Going to see how she goes the next couple of days, but don't think it is working for her - she is still uninterested. As such, i'm going to order NI next week - just need to clear the freezer of ice cream first - happy days!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

MichelleE said:


> I've switched Poppy over to Orijen over the last week, and she has had runny poos for a few days now. Going to see how she goes the next couple of days, but don't think it is working for her - she is still uninterested. As such, i'm going to order NI next week - just need to clear the freezer of ice cream first - happy days!!



i still think switching slowly causes more problems than just changing the food quickly.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> I've switched Poppy over to Orijen over the last week, and she has had runny poos for a few days now. Going to see how she goes the next couple of days, but don't think it is working for her - she is still uninterested. As such, i'm going to order NI next week - just need to clear the freezer of ice cream first - happy days!!


Obi had runny poos when he was on Orijen. Now he's on NI they are small and firm and there is definitely less of it. Very pleased


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fabulous news ... no ones had a negative response yet so it says something, happy dogs , happy owners


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I'm so pleased for you that he loves it. There is nothing worse than not being able to feed your child and the anxiety it causes At least now you know you are doing the best for him as he wouldn't eat it if he didn't like it :smile:


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ok I give in - please will someone share everything to a naive me! Do you feed NI in its raw state and on its own?
Treacle is proving to be very fussy - been on Royal Canin - but never really eats it - only when I mix in scrambled egg or chicken - but she picks out what she likes !
I just want her to have something she likes - sorry if this question has been raised before - treacle is 12 weeks now - so which size packs should we buy for her? 
Thank you so much


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Do you feel like you've been bullied Nadine lol.... yes you store it frozen, then defrost it and serve it raw.... its a complete food for dogs without grains or fillers.If you check the Barf thread its discussed in detail and Mandy posted a picture of it. They do a puppy variety, I bought the 1kg packs they do smaller but cant remember how big they are, its upto you which packs to buy but the bigger ones work out cheaper. Check out there site x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

HAHA the 1970s poos have arrived! There is much less (can't believe the difference as I have to hunt to find them now), they are small, firm and light in colour with no nasty smell. Amazing. Can't recommend NI highly enough.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

:laugh:Yey for 1970's poo :laugh:


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Does anyone who is an NI customer want to PM me with their name so they can get a referral discount. I'm going to phone them up soon!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

weez74 said:


> Does anyone who is an NI customer want to PM me with their name so they can get a referral discount. I'm going to phone them up soon!


Me too, pm me your name as ordering soon too


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I'll be ordering next month! We should do a chain system so everyone wins 

Speaking of 70's style poos, I remember seeing them on pavements back in the 80's and thinking they weren't normal and were not good! I have learned something new!


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry to jump on the bandwagon, but I'll also be ordering soon, so if you could also PM me with your name that would be fantastic. Thanks


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Me too - Sarah's idea is a good one so everyone benefits


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Sarette said:


> I'll be ordering next month! We should do a chain system so everyone wins


That's a good idea, because they only let you use one discount per order.


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> That's a good idea, because they only let you use one discount per order.


That's what I thought Helen, I remember you said you had lots queued up as you could only use one per order (which is a shame as you should be getting all the referrals technically!) As I said, I will be ordering in early August


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Very good idea!

I really did try to place an order, but when I told hte man on the phone about Rosie's history, he gave me some good advice, which was to try giving her some minced lamb from the supermarket to see if she can tolerate it. Or to drop into my local NI retailer and pick up just one carton of it. I think I will do that, and see what Rosie is like, then if I know she will tolerate it, I can order a job lot.

One day, I'll get there!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe some computer whizz could do a list of people who are already customers then when someone orders they could cross off the top name ..... cos Im not one of for said computer whizzes not sure if this is feasible


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ps then when you've ordered you add your name to the bottom of the list to eventually get your next £5 off x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I am going to place my order tomorrow, so I could take the first name, then Louise could have my details, then Curt, etc??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

weez74 said:


> Very good idea!
> 
> I really did try to place an order, but when I told hte man on the phone about Rosie's history, he gave me some good advice, which was to try giving her some minced lamb from the supermarket to see if she can tolerate it. Or to drop into my local NI retailer and pick up just one carton of it. I think I will do that, and see what Rosie is like, then if I know she will tolerate it, I can order a job lot.
> 
> One day, I'll get there!


that is always the best thing to do, just get mince for the super market to test first and chiken wings.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

I'll be ordering in early August too!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Sarette said:


> I'll be ordering next month! We should do a chain system so everyone wins
> 
> Speaking of 70's style poos, I remember seeing them on pavements back in the 80's and thinking they weren't normal and were not good! I have learned something new!


I thought that too- that they came from unhealthy dogs! How wrong can one be!!! 

I am so excited to place an NI order but dont know what size order to get to start with, small...so we see how we get on or 40kg so my mum and i can split 50/50 and save on del, does anybody know what the delivery charge is please????

I feel like im going to belong to a secret society,as nobody i know with dogs has heard of it,NI's turnover will be doubled by the time all us converts have started ordering


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Delivery varies according to quantity. I usually pay £8 when I buy 12 kilos


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

pixie said:


> I feel like im going to belong to a secret society,as nobody i know with dogs has heard of it,NI's turnover will be doubled by the time all us converts have started ordering


I agree! Nearly everyone in my and Dave's family have a dog and NO ONE feeds NI or has even heard of it before. Infact, Dave subtly mentioned it once to a few of them and they gave us the oddest of looks like we didn't have a clue! Little do they know that THEY infact haven't got a clue and it's us who belong to the secret society and have THE knowledge!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

If everyone who has already ordered NI wants to PM me with their name I'll start a list. Would be helpful if you can give me an idea of when you started (just the month will do) and I'll try and keep it in the right sort of order. 

When you are ready to place an order PM me and Ill give you the next name on the list. 

Does that work?


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> If everyone who has already ordered NI wants to PM me with their name I'll start a list. Would be helpful if you can give me an idea of when you started (just the month will do) and I'll try and keep it in the right sort of order.
> 
> When you are ready to place an order PM me and Ill give you the next name on the list.
> 
> Does that work?


Clare, you rock!! xx


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> If everyone who has already ordered NI wants to PM me with their name I'll start a list. Would be helpful if you can give me an idea of when you started (just the month will do) and I'll try and keep it in the right sort of order.
> 
> When you are ready to place an order PM me and Ill give you the next name on the list.
> 
> Does that work?


Brilliant idea, thanks Clare.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Many thanks Clare. If you get any responses tonight can you PM me with the first name. Going to place my order tommorow, so can start off the chain.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Suspect mandy should be first unless someone has already used her name.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Can you PM me her full name?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

pixie said:


> I thought that too- that they came from unhealthy dogs! How wrong can one be!!!
> 
> I am so excited to place an NI order but dont know what size order to get to start with, small...so we see how we get on or 40kg so my mum and i can split 50/50 and save on del, does anybody know what the delivery charge is please????
> 
> I feel like im going to belong to a secret society,as nobody i know with dogs has heard of it,NI's turnover will be doubled by the time all us converts have started ordering


Minimum postage is £6.50 for orders between 5kg-10kg. I ordered 6kg for my first order, which I think was a months worth. The whole bill came to £24, which I didn't think was too bad. The order came the next day, so I didn't object to paying for that type of service.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Think I might try and buy shares in NI as their profits will go through the roof come August !!
Wonder if they'll start putting pictures of Cockapoo's on their product's?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Isn't it great - cockapoos will be the heathiest breed in the UK!


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

I buy my NI from a local source so at present I don't pay postage but this is going to change come October  so I haven't ordered from NI themselves so I suppose my name wouldn't count but once my local source changes I will need the list. Do you get money off every time or just for a first order?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mrs Stevo said:


> I buy my NI from a local source so at present I don't pay postage but this is going to change come October  so I haven't ordered from NI themselves so I suppose my name wouldn't count but once my local source changes I will need the list. Do you get money off every time or just for a first order?


It's a referral bonus - both the people get a £5 discount when someone introduces a new person. Only once though! And I think it's for a 10 kilo minimum order.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi, this is a query about NI. I was in my vet today so asked them if they recommend raw food (NI). The receptionist said the only thing is you would need to be careful about tapeworm - we use Advocate which covers for all sorts of worm etc, but not tapeworm.

Does anyone else know of this concern?

Thanks


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Hi, this is a query about NI. I was in my vet today so asked them if they recommend raw food (NI). The receptionist said the only thing is you would need to be careful about tapeworm - we use Advocate which covers for all sorts of worm etc, but not tapeworm.
> 
> Does anyone else know of this concern?
> 
> Thanks


I don't really understand that, because they use human grade chicken, turkey etc and I wouldn't expect to catch tapeworm from it. But I use advocate and my vet advises that I give worming tabs every 6 months as well for tapeworm. For any concerns like that, I would advise you to call NI, as they are really helpful on the phone, as others will testify and will tell you truthfully if there is any risk.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Well, Poppy has just had her first NI meal - and it was a triumph!!!!

She was barking and jumping at me as I was sorting out the portions from the 1kg pack. Have gone for 300g per day, based on her weight of 7.4kg (4%). She was barging me out of the way as I put the bowl down and she didn't resurface until the bowl was licked clean. This is the first time I have actually seen her enjoy a meal (except from the chicken wings that she loves). Just have to see how her stomach is in a few hours. Happy puppy


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo has a routine 18 month check up shortly so I'll raise it with my vet and see what she says. Personally it doesn't concern me and I will continue to feed NI but I'll let you know what they say. I can't imagine that human grade meat that is ground then frozen presents any kind of risk and if they do pick up worms it would more likely be from other sources when out and about.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

MichelleE said:


> Well, Poppy has just had her first NI meal - and it was a triumph!!!!
> 
> She was barking and jumping at me as I was sorting out the portions from the 1kg pack. Have gone for 300g per day, based on her weight of 7.4kg (4%). She was barging me out of the way as I put the bowl down and she didn't resurface until the bowl was licked clean. This is the first time I have actually seen her enjoy a meal (except from the chicken wings that she loves). Just have to see how her stomach is in a few hours. Happy puppy


Hi Michelle, Rosie just had her first too, let's compare as we go! I picked up 2 tubs from the supplier near my work, which turned out to be about a minute's diversion from my way home! I went for the adult version and I am working on 2% of her weight, so 250g a day. This seems so small! She absolutely loved it. She even licked the outside of the bowl. And no desperate drinking afterwards. She's been sniffing around for more ever since!

But I am worried it's not enough for her. It just looked so small! Was yours the puppy food, Michelle? Does it recommend 4%?

Fingers crossed for both the tummies x


----------



## Oscarpete (Jul 4, 2011)

*NI*

Whats the brand name for this super food? Have googled it and only found northern ireland food!!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Natural Instinct


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Oscarpete said:


> Whats the brand name for this super food? Have googled it and only found northern ireland food!!!


Hee hee! Sorry, we've been talking about it so much we forget that not everyone knows! It's natural instinct. http://WWW.naturalinstinct.com . You will find lots of info on here, including threads on barf which discuss ni and other forms of raw feeding.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

weez74 said:


> Hi Michelle, Rosie just had her first too, let's compare as we go! I picked up 2 tubs from the supplier near my work, which turned out to be about a minute's diversion from my way home! I went for the adult version and I am working on 2% of her weight, so 250g a day. This seems so small! She absolutely loved it. She even licked the outside of the bowl. And no desperate drinking afterwards. She's been sniffing around for more ever since!
> 
> But I am worried it's not enough for her. It just looked so small! Was yours the puppy food, Michelle? Does it recommend 4%?
> 
> Fingers crossed for both the tummies x


I moved Dylan from puppy (5%) to adult quantities when he put on too much weight around 9 months. Then he lost a lot, so he's now on about 240 g a day which is about 2.5% of his weight. Rose is very active so she may need a little more, but you'll probably be giving her bones as well and also she will be absorbing more from ni than from her previous food so it may seem like she's eating less. Do what seems right and see how her weight goes.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Natural Instinct


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oscarpete said:


> Whats the brand name for this super food? Have googled it and only found northern ireland food!!!


Natural Instincts .... we are very very good at abreviating sorry x
Fab news about Poppy and Rosie. I agree though the amounts look small and for once in his life Wilf is ready for his .. I need to weigh mine as Mable who is a real foodie feels like she might have lost weight and Wilf who has always been able to take or leave his meals is still a chunky monkey x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

The amount does look small doesn't it but Flo is 10.8 kg and has 200g per day which maintains her weight.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Just out of interest - could you tell me the flavour your dogs prefer - Treacle continues to turn her nose up at the puppy country banquet and I am wondering wether to try her on a different flavour?
She cannot be the only cockapoo not to love NI can she?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, I was workign on 11kg, but she was just over that last week. And I was using 2% when they said 2-3%, so I guess I could up it a bit. She only had her last stitches out yesterday, so she's not supposed to be chasing about at the moment, so I might see how she goes. 

She had a poo while we were otu walkign this evening and it was a bit squidgier than normal, but this was onyl an hour after dinner, so I don't think it can be from the NI yet. She is still making big smells this evening


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Just out of interest - could you tell me the flavour your dogs prefer - Treacle continues to turn her nose up at the puppy country banquet and I am wondering wether to try her on a different flavour?
> She cannot be the only cockapoo not to love NI can she?


I didn't go for Country Banquet, just the plain chicken one.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I gave the country banquet occasionally but mostly the regular puppy food and then switched to the adult chicken or turkey. Dylan ate them all equally but the banquet was expensive. It's strange that Treacle doesn't like it. Is it possible that her previous food was loaded with flavouring and she got used to that?? Can't think of a likely reason, sorry.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

weez74 said:


> She had a poo while we were otu walkign this evening and it was a bit squidgier than normal, but this was onyl an hour after dinner, so I don't think it can be from the NI yet. She is still making big smells this evening


It takes about 5-6 hours for them to digest raw so you won't know what the 'outcome' is until tomorrow. Even then I would wait a couple of days for her to settle down with the food. Will be interesting the hear if NI helps reduce big smells!

Can't believe Rosie is only 11kg which is the same weight as Flo - she seemed bigger than Flo at Poo Fest although maybe it was her big fur as Flo is clipped quite close.

To get Flo's NI amount right I keep weighing her each week to get the correct amount to maintain her ideal weight which the vet said should be around 10.7kg given her height and stocky build. She was 11.7kg when I first switched but is now settled at 10.7kg.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

embee said:


> It takes about 5-6 hours for them to digest raw so you won't know what the 'outcome' is until tomorrow. Even then I would wait a couple of days for her to settle down with the food. Will be interesting the hear if NI helps reduce big smells!
> 
> Can't believe Rosie is only 11kg which is the same weight as Flo - she seemed bigger than Flo at Poo Fest although maybe it was her big fur as Flo is clipped quite close.
> 
> To get Flo's NI amount right I keep weighing her each week to get the correct amount to maintain her ideal weight which the vet said should be around 10.7kg given her height and stocky build. She was 11.7kg when I first switched but is now settled at 10.7kg.


I know, but do you remember what she looked like when she got wet? She is a skinny minny under all that hair! I think she is quite tall, so I am always amazed when I see the weight of the others. I will weigh her myself when I get home, I think.

She did a pretty normal, firm poo this morning. I am a bit worried it might all happen while I am out at work, but she is with the nanny, so she'll be fine (Rosie, I mean - the nanny might not be!)


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We have never heard of this NI food can someone explain what it is all about please and where do you purchase it from? We feed our two on Royal Canin, Holly is ok on it but Bayley always has quite smelly poo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

cockerpoo61 said:


> We have never heard of this NI food can someone explain what it is all about please and where do you purchase it from? We feed our two on Royal Canin, Holly is ok on it but Bayley always has quite smelly poo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


http://www.naturalinstinct.com/

My mate came round this morning with her GSD. I never seen so much runny 'stuff' come out of a dog compared to Flo's tiny little dry poos and I could smell it from the otherside of the village green. Sent home with two complimentary tubs of NI and a few lamb bones to see if I can convert her


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

NI suggested that I didn't use the Country Banquet variety and just stick to the chicken & turkey puppy food. Don't know why, but she really, really likes it.

Her first poo or two were quite yukky, but they warned me about it. Its like she was clearing out all the previous rubbish and finally emptying her anal gland (sorry to be explicit) 

Millie's on 250g per day as she weighed 6.3 kg, weighed her today as she feels like she's really gained weight and is now 6.6kg, not huge but noticeable. Oh and she's one week off of 6 months. When I have to reorder (I only ordered a months supply first time round) I'll check in with her weight and they will recalculate how much food she needs.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Her first poo or two were quite yukky, but they warned me about it. Its like she was clearing out all the previous rubbish and finally emptying her anal gland (sorry to be explicit)


I suppose it's because they are 'detoxing'. I'm not sure why changing to NI would mean they empty their anal glands though. I've seen this a few times now, did they explain why? I suppose it could be the firm poos rather than sloppy ones and as they pass a firmer poo the gland is emptied.

Apologies to those eating lunch but you shouldn't be eating at the computer anyway  with all those crumbs getting in round the keys - at least that's what I constantly keep telling the kids as they eat toast leaning over my lovely Vaio laptop


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

cockerpoo61 said:


> We have never heard of this NI food can someone explain what it is all about please and where do you purchase it from? We feed our two on Royal Canin, Holly is ok on it but Bayley always has quite smelly poo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You will find lots of discussion about Natural Instinct on previous threads, also about BARF (biologically appropriate raw feeding). The theory is that most dog foods are full of additives and cereals that dogs are simply not built to have and which have many harmful effects on their health and behaviour. The BARF principles are to feed a diet of raw meat and bones with some veg and nutritional supplements such as kelp and fish oil. Some people feed chicken wings or carcasses, but I came across Natural Instinct when I got Dylan and loved the fact that it was a complete, balanced, easy and convenient way of feeding BARF. The food is all ground up and supplied to the door frozen. Many people on this forum have now switched or are planning to switch to it and the dogs on it are thriving. Mandy has given the website above and they are also very helpful if you telephone with any queries. As well as delivering to the door, they do have some local suppliers (listed on website).


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for that, everyone kept calling NI but i didn't even know what it stood for, going to look at website now. Thankyou.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I assumed that the anal glands would clear due to the pressure of the poo passing as it is firmer and almosts squeezes the gland as the bowel is emptied... saves us having to do what was on the video that Kendal posted


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I assumed that the anal glands would clear due to the pressure of the poo passing as it is firmer and almosts squeezes the gland as the bowel is emptied... saves us having to do what was on the video that Kendal posted


 Gosh, I must have missed that video ...sounds nasty! Is that something I should be doing?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

embee said:


> I suppose it's because they are 'detoxing'. I'm not sure why changing to NI would mean they empty their anal glands though. I've seen this a few times now, did they explain why? I suppose it could be the firm poos rather than sloppy ones and as they pass a firmer poo the gland is emptied.
> 
> Apologies to those eating lunch but you shouldn't be eating at the computer anyway  with all those crumbs getting in round the keys - at least that's what I constantly keep telling the kids as they eat toast leaning over my lovely Vaio laptop


Its quite uncommon for a young puppy to have anal gland problems. She was just unlucky that the kibble food she was on didn't really suit her. She started showing signs of having a full gland by nibbling her back legs like she had a really bad itch. Then finally scooting her bum along the ground, which she obviously didn't enjoy and looked forlorn doing it 

My friends a dog groomer so she checked her out at about 12 weeks and was surprised how full the gland was. She then had to do it again 3 weeks later ! I spoke to the vet who suggest changing her food, which I did, but still on kibble type food. Then it needed doing a few weeks later, by which time I thought it was just totally unfair on her and didn't want her to end up have it operated on.

Thats when I started looking into the Barf diet. Here I am 3 weeks into her NI diet and no sign of an anal gland problem. The poos are such a better consistency that I'm sure the gland is now emptying. They are quite hard poos and a bit gritty 

But the best thing is, she's actually enjoying her food and licking her bowl clean. Its a pleasure. 

Oh and her fur looks nicer somehow, healthier. It was a little lack lustre compared to when she first came home with a lovely shiny coat.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

MillieDog said:


> Oh and her fur looks nicer somehow, healthier. It was a little lack lustre compared to when she first came home with a lovely shiny coat.


Do you know, I thought that with Flo and actually posted to ask if BARF could be responsible for improving Flo's coat. Within a few weeks of switching to NI her coat seemed much softer as if there were more natural oils in it.

So many benefits to feeding BARF and also, with NI, knowing it is properly balanced.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

The vet checked Dylan's glands today and they were fine. I have, however, seen the detox effect in action. When I had my cavalier, I switched him to BARF at the age of 11 and for about a week he had no energy at all. We would get to the park and he'd stand by the gate and just wouldn't want to walk. After a few days he was fine again, but I'm sure it was a detox process because of the number of years that he'd spent on dog food. So if anyone is switching an older dog, they may see something of a similar effect. By the way my cavalier lived to 17 and was walking in the park on the day that he died. He hadn't been to the vet for about 5 years.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I imagine they go through the same process as a person would when detoxing. When I followed a detox regime for a month I had aches, pains, headaches, lethargy etc for around 10 days while my body ridded itself of all the rubbish I had in my system. I suppose their system gets rid of all the additives and carbs/grain etc they shouldn't have in their system.

Anyone switching should bear this in mind and not assume the food doesn't agree with them and give them a week or two to settle.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

So, only one day in and I've been dreading Rosie's reaction, given that ANY changes have resulted in diarrhoea and blood and mucus in her poo. She had her fourth NI meal ten minutes ago and then went out for a poo. I expected the worst when I could see from afar that it was slightly yellow, but OH MY GOD! It was firm and almost completely dry! And so easy to pick up and bin. She then did another little one for me as if to prove it wasn't a one-off. I am absolutely gob-smacked. I honestly thought we'd have to give her a week to get used to it before we decided if she could tolerate it.

And, I am sure I'm imagining this, but she seems happier! Not that she was unhappy before, bit there just seems an extra spring in her step!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh that's great to hear Louise  and would be so good for her to be settled right down. I am absolutely convinced at this point that NI is the best feeding regime especially for dogs that are clearly intolerant of all the rubbish that goes into some foods. If they are suffering from food intolerances it must such a relief for them to get the right food as they are never going to be able to tell their owner about discomfort they might be in.

Let us know how she is doing in a few more days as I find this all really interesting.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

embee said:


> I imagine they go through the same process as a person would when detoxing. When I followed a detox regime for a month I had aches, pains, headaches, lethargy etc for around 10 days while my body ridded itself of all the rubbish I had in my system. I suppose their system gets rid of all the additives and carbs/grain etc they shouldn't have in their system.
> 
> Anyone switching should bear this in mind and not assume the food doesn't agree with them and give them a week or two to settle.


Hopefully people on here won't notice much in the way of detox symptoms probably because the dogs are all young and don't have years of crud in their systems like my cavalier did.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So pleased for you Louise , how great for Rosie, to know that she'll tolerate her food and enjoy it, great news.
Millie sounds like another success story too... any recent photos Julie so I can compare her to Mable x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> So pleased for you Louise , how great for Rosie, to know that she'll tolerate her food and enjoy it, great news.
> Millie sounds like another success story too... any recent photos Julie so I can compare her to Mable x


Hi Karen
Yes I posted some photo's todays in the photo section - titled Little Drowned Rat! Hot off the press today.  How old is Mable?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just over 9 months ... where does time go, will check out your pictures x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

weez74 said:


> So, only one day in and I've been dreading Rosie's reaction, given that ANY changes have resulted in diarrhoea and blood and mucus in her poo. She had her fourth NI meal ten minutes ago and then went out for a poo. I expected the worst when I could see from afar that it was slightly yellow, but OH MY GOD! It was firm and almost completely dry! And so easy to pick up and bin. She then did another little one for me as if to prove it wasn't a one-off. I am absolutely gob-smacked. I honestly thought we'd have to give her a week to get used to it before we decided if she could tolerate it.
> 
> And, I am sure I'm imagining this, but she seems happier! Not that she was unhappy before, bit there just seems an extra spring in her step!


That's brilliant news, so pleased for you and Rosie! I agree about them seeming happier too and Obi seems more attentive. I'm also watching his coat with interest too.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Day three in the NI house......

Poppy loves the food and the resulting poos are just amazing Have put her on 300g a day based on 4% of her body weight. She does seem to be looking for more, but think that is just because she like it so much! Weighed her when we changed over, so will monitor this to check she keeps putting weight on. Seem to be having a very similar experience to you Louise - no going back for me now.

I too had to follow Kendal's instructional video on emptying Poppy's glands (in the bath - thanks for the tip) as she was 'scooting'. Emptied quite a bit and she seems better now. Really think this was due to the orijen as it made her quite loose. 

I agree with Louise in that Poppy also seems to have an extra spring in her step, and she loves mealtimes, which I've never seen before on kibble. Another success story all round really


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi i think i will be putting Buddy on NI in the future,i was just wondering what food would you put into their Kong to keep them entertained if their not eating kibble??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

DONNA said:


> Hi i think i will be putting Buddy on NI in the future,i was just wondering what food would you put into their Kong to keep them entertained if their not eating kibble??


cream cheese, peanut butter, liver cake, bits of chiken, ham, carrot etc, even a combination and use the peanut bitter or cream chees as a plug for the top them pop it in the freezer, once froxen give to your puppy, hours of fun


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

You could still put the NI in Donna as you had planned to do, it would need filling a few times though x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I use the Kong at night and I've been putting liver cake in since going on to NI. I'm going to get another one and do the freezing thing too I think.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh it cetainly lasts longer, and great if its warm.. I often shove a small pieces of meat as far down to the end as possible before filling, they take some getting out.... the first thing Mable does after greeting you whenshe comes out of her crate is run to Wilf's bed to get his Kong to see if he's left any, she's a monkey x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Is Liver Cake home made or bought?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Home made. It's dead easy but smelly to make!
450g liver
450g self-raising flour
3 eggs
2 cloves of garlic
a little water or milk

Whisk eggs with an equal volume of water or milk, add liver and garlic and blend in food processor and then add flour and blend. If it's too dry add a little more water. Spread out on baking tray and bake at 180 for about 35 mins.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm sounds good. Thanks Helen. I'll pick a day when I don't have clients coming in. Don't want to sting them out


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

How is everyone finding the NI amounts recommended? Poppy has been on NI for 2 weeks, and seems to be hungry all the time!! She has NI morning and night (300g total - weighs 7.8kg), and has a chicken wing at lunch. If we have to leave her over lunch time, she has half a cup of Orijen. This should be more than enough, but she keeps barking at me for more food.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie weighs 7kg and is on 250g per day, plus treats for training purposes. She seems satisfied on it.

Maybe Poppy likes it so much she just wants more.

Give them a call and see what they suggest. It may be a passing phase, or they may feel she needs more. I can't work out if 300g - on 7.8kg is 2% or nearer 4%.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Flo weighs 11kg and only has 200g per day and a small handful of origen kibble as training treats - so I'm giving her a lot less than others here. She is always hungry but I think she is getting enough food as her weight has stayed the same for the last few months.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It's tricky to know when to go from the puppy amount to the adult amount. I moved Dylan at about 9 months which was a bit late. Julie, at 5 months maybe millie should be on a little more?? Worth checking with ni. I guess that very active dogs would be on the higher point of the range - ie 3% for an adult dog. I have Dylan on about 2.5% of his weight at the moment. Michelle I suppose you would be best to judge from how poppy is looking, it sounds as if she is getting enough. Maybe she just likes it!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Helen, how much would you say it costs you a week to feed Dylan? Have put Dexter on Burns dry food coming off Science plan that made him a bit hyper (well relly hyper)But he dosen't seem to like the burns food!!!!?


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

It depends on how much you buy at a time and whether you take advantage of their special offers, also if you have it delivered from them, but I would say 60 to 70p a day on average if you get 10 kilos at a time. Before I got into barf I tried Burns with my last dog and he didn't like it either.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Millie weighs 7kg and is on 250g per day, plus treats for training purposes. She seems satisfied on it.
> 
> Maybe Poppy likes it so much she just wants more.
> 
> Give them a call and see what they suggest. It may be a passing phase, or they may feel she needs more. I can't work out if 300g - on 7.8kg is 2% or nearer 4%.


Hi Julie,

300g is just under 3.85% of 7.8kg.

Rosie is always hungry. I am giving her 300g a day plus a couple of chicken wings. I think I am going to up it a bit more though. 

Louise x


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks helen & louise, definitely gonna give it a go as he hates the burns and is manic on the science plan - his poos were just nice and hard and now we've got horrid ones again  (sorry to talk poo) am going to put him on chicken and rice tonight to start afresh & order some NI - helen send me your details and i'll give you as a recommendation (or louise)!!  x


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Excellent - I hope it works for you and Dexter. Check out pages 4 and 5 on this thread - Jedicrazy is going to put together a referral document so that the discounts get spread around, so PM her with your details, she will add you to the list and give you the name and details of whoever is next in line for the discount (it's a bit like pyramid selling!!!!). I haven't put in an order for delivery yet (picked mine up from a shop), but I will PM her when I do. 

And you don't have to apologise to me for talking about poo - as is clear from the poo bag thread, I have no shame on the subject!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ha,ha, we went to puppy class and thats all the doggie parents talked about was their dogs stools  .... reminds me of mother and toddler group but with furry babies!!!! Thanks for info on NI will be checking it out x


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

Hi NI fans...have just placed my very first order for our puppy,so excited,but a little nervous too as i hope i give the right amount! and when defrosting to chop up into daily portions,remembering to put any that wont keep back into freezer....i know its not rocket science, but i hope its easy enough for my tired brain!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Michelle - sounds like you need to go with your instinct and see how Popoy is on an increased quantity of food.

Helen - Millie seems happy on the quantity I'm giving her. She enjoys her food but doesn't ask for more, but I will keep an eye on it. When I put an order in the other day with NI, I did give her current weight and age. They seemed happy. However, it was a different lady I spoke to this time and she was rather more nonchalant !


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

pixie said:


> Hi NI fans...have just placed my very first order for our puppy,so excited,but a little nervous too as i hope i give the right amount! and when defrosting to chop up into daily portions,remembering to put any that wont keep back into freezer....i know its not rocket science, but i hope its easy enough for my tired brain!


Ooh are you collecting earlier than you first thought??! How exciting!!!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

pixie said:


> Hi NI fans...have just placed my very first order for our puppy,so excited,but a little nervous too as i hope i give the right amount! and when defrosting to chop up into daily portions,remembering to put any that wont keep back into freezer....i know its not rocket science, but i hope its easy enough for my tired brain!


Are you starting Pixie on it straight away? I think im gonna leave Buddy on the kibble for a while first then start NI maybe when he's 5mths+? Hope this will be ok??


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

pixie said:


> Hi NI fans...have just placed my very first order for our puppy,so excited,but a little nervous too as i hope i give the right amount! and when defrosting to chop up into daily portions,remembering to put any that wont keep back into freezer....i know its not rocket science, but i hope its easy enough for my tired brain!


Don't forget to PM me your full name and location so I can add your name to the list!


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Are you starting Pixie on it straight away? I think im gonna leave Buddy on the kibble for a while first then start NI maybe when he's 5mths+? Hope this will be ok??


Hey anytime will be fine. Whatever suits you. We're planning on starting Luna on it almost immediately but only because we're really excited about it!!!


----------

